# Salt



## ntvtxn (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got a question for anyone with the knowledge. I have an opportunity to buy about 10 lbs of kosher salt at 0.89/lbs. My question is, is buying kosher salt worth it, instead of buying iodized salt? I use kosher to make my bacon and I know you can use it in cooking, I'm just not sure if I should worry having kosher salt around. Thanks for any information given


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

wow $.89/lb is kind of expensive for the larger amount .... a 4lb box off the grocery shelf is a little over $2 ....


----------



## ntvtxn (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't know where my head is. It is the 4 lbs box.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

don't know about kosher salt but i do buy 100% solar salt (sea salt) that they use for salting walkways for 4.50 for 25# same as sea salt and i use it in my salt grinders but if you look around i'm sure you can find a better price for kosher salt


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://davidgrotto.wordpress.com/2011/03/16/natural-food-sources-of-iodine/

If 1/4 tsp (1500mg) seems excessive, don't worry, it's not. In fact, a LOW SALT diet is designed to still provide 2500mg of the stuff.


----------

